#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Πλάκες και σωληνώσεις

## sundance

Ποιες σωληνώσεις περνάνε μέσα στο σώμα της πλάκας?

Οι ηλεκτρολογικές και η κάθετη διέλευση της αποχέτευσης?


*Το θέμα είναι πολύ γενικό! 
*
Τηρούμε τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής:

5. Οι ερωτήσεις που κάνουμε οφείλουν να έχουν συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να διατυπώνονται με περιεκτική, τεχνική ορολογία και εφόσον αφορούν ειδικά θέματα να περιλαμβάνουν διευκρινιστικά σχέδια, φωτογραφίες, σκίτσα, τεχνικές περιγραφές.
6. Οι απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα και ο σχολιασμός οφείλουν να μην ξεφεύγουν από το αρχικό θέμα και να τεκμηριώνονται επιστημονικά.

*Efpalinos*

----------


## Athan

Κάθετα, αυτά που λές συν της θέρμανσης.
Μέσα από τις πλάκες οριζόντια όμως μπορούν να περνάνε και οι σωληνώσεις για τυχόν χωνευτά σποτ.

----------


## sundance

Και χωνευτά να μην είναι, πάλι εντός οριζόντια δεν περνάνε?

----------


## Athan

Nαι,σίγουρα πάντως όταν έχουμε ανεπίχριστες επιφάνειες σκυροδέματος.

----------


## ppetros

> Ποιες σωληνώσεις περνάνε μέσα στο σώμα της πλάκας?


Πολλοί περνάνε και τα λούκια απορροής της στέγης-εξωστών (εξωτερικά) καθώς και την οπή για το τζάκι (εσωτερικά). Ειδικά το δεύτερο πρέπει να προβλέπεται να μπαίνει φελιζόλ στην οπή και ενίσχυση περιμετρικά με οπλισμό κατά την σκυροδέτηση.

----------


## sundance

Τα λούκια εντός της πλάκας ? Πώς δηλαδή?

Τα ηλεκτρολογικά τα σχετισμένα με φωτισμό οροφής, όλα εντός της πλακός οριζόντια δεν περνάνε?

Με την αποχέτευση της λεκάνης και τα Φ10 cm, τι κάνετε όσον αφορά την επίστρωση της πλάκας? Στο μπάνιο πόσα εκ. επίστρωση έχετε?

----------


## SIRADRAB

Η λεκάνη WC συνήθως έχει πλάτη σε περιμετρικό εξωτ. τοίχο κι από κάτω έχεις δοκό 25-30εκ. Σε απόσταση 5-10εκ από την δοκό αυτή έχεις προβλέψει οπή για την λεκάνη (Φ100), (αν όχι τρυπάς εκ των υστέρων-όχι καλή λύση). Το ύψος της στάθμης του δαπέδου στα WC το καθορίζει συνήθως το σιφώνι στο οποίο συντρέχουν οι σωλήνες Φ40 των άλλων υποδοχέων με μια μικρή κλίση και η αναχώρηση από αυτό για την σύνδεση με την στήλη Φ100 της λεκάνης. Ανάλογα με το είδος του σιφωνιού που έχεις, κάνεις και το ανάλογο ''βαθούλωμα'' στην πλάκα για να το βυθίσεις στο σημείο που το τοποθετείς. Συνήθως κάνουν αυλακώσεις στην πλάκα με κρουστικά εργαλεία για να κερδίσουν ύψος στο μπάζωμα της βάσης δαπέδου. Αν δεν τους εξηγηθείς θα σου κόψουν κι ότι σίδερο βρεθεί μπροστά τους. Καλό είναι μια επίβλεψη στο στάδιο αυτό πριν τα σκεπάσουν. Το συνολικό πάχος αυτής της βάσης (επίστρωσης που λες εσύ) δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 5-6εκ.

----------

sundance

----------


## ppetros

> Τα λούκια εντός της πλάκας ? Πώς δηλαδή?


Τα λούκια περνάνε εξωτερικά από την στέγη έως το έδαφος. Οταν δεν υπάρχουν εξώστες όλα καλά. Οταν όμως υπάρχουν τότε τα περνάμε μέσα από αυτές. Αν και η διατομή είναι μικρή, μπορείς πάντα να βάλεις φελιζόζ ή μια διατομή μεγαλύτερη πλαστική σωλήνα για να μην έχεις μετά πρόβλημα.

----------


## sundance

Το Φ100 δηλαδή, δεν τρέχει καθόλου πάνω στο σώμα της πλάκας, αλλά κατ' ευθείαν διέρχεται κατακόρυφα προς τα κάτω?

----------


## ppetros

> Το Φ100 δηλαδή, δεν τρέχει καθόλου πάνω στο σώμα της πλάκας, αλλά κατ' ευθείαν διέρχεται κατακόρυφα προς τα κάτω?


 Συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα. Πως εννοείς να "τρέχουν" πάνω στο σώμα της πλάκας? Τα πλακάκια των εξωστών παίρνουν κατάλληλες κλίσεις και διοχετεύουν το νερό στα σιφώνια ->κατακόρυφα λούκια.

----------


## sundance

Οπως ακριβώς το λέω.
Αν τρέχει πάνω στο σώμα της πλάκας τότε θα έχουμε επικάλυψη εκεί πάνω από 10 cm...
Οπότε φαντάζομαι κατ'ευθείν διέρχεται κατ' ευθείαν από την οπή προς τα κάτω. (?)

----------


## SIRADRAB

Η Φ100 είναι μόνο για την αποχέτευση της λεκάνης WC. Εκεί συντρέχουν όλες οι άλλες από το σιφόνι, αν έχεις σιφόνι. Η λεκάνη WC έχει πάντα πλάτη έναν τοίχο, (εκτός κι αν υπάρχει βίτσιο και την έστησαν στην μέση του χώρου). Εάν κάτω από την Φ100 της λεκάνης WC σε έναν όροφο υπάρχει χώρος που δεν μπορεί η Φ100 της λεκάνης να φύγει κατακόρυφα κάτω, τότε αυτή στρίβει με κατάλληλες γωνίες και οδεύει με κλίση παράλληλα με τον τοίχο της πλάτης της λεκάνης για να συνδεθεί με την κατακόρυφη στήλη της αποχέτευσης στο σημείο που βρίσκεται αυτή η κατακόρυφη στήλη. Εδώ μπαίνουν προβλήματα σχεδιασμού. Αυτή η διαδρομή της Φ100 μέχρι την κατακόρυφη στήλη πρέπει να είναι σύντομη κι όχι με πολλές γωνίες γιατί είναι μεγάλης διατομής και δεν μπορεί να κόβει βόλτες όπου νάναι. Συνήθως, στην παράλληλη με τον τοίχο, όδευση της Φ100, και αναλόγως το πάχος του τοίχου της πλάτης της λεκάνης, κάνουμε αυλάκι στον τοίχο ώστε να εντοιχισθεί αυτή όσο το δυνατό. Το τμήμα διατομής της Φ100 που εξέχει του τοίχου που τρέχει παράλληλα, το εγκιβωτίζουμε με κάτι, (πχ γυψ/δα-ytong 5άρι) και κάνουμε σκαλάκι που το επενδύουμε με πλακάκι. Παρατηρήστε τα WC που επισκέπτεσθε γι αυτά τα σκαλάκια και δείτε την όδευση της Φ100.

----------

sundance

----------


## Xάρης

Γι αυτό και κατά τον σχεδιασμό των αρχιτεκτονικών πρέπει να προβλέπονται και οι θέσεις των λουτρών και λεκανών σ' αυτές ώστε οι κατακόρυφες σωληνώσεις αποχέτευσης να μην έχουν οριζόντια τμήματα.
Το ίδιο σε μικρότερο βαθμό ισχύει και για τους νεροχύτες των κουζινών.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Ηλ/κές οδεύσεις ΔΕΝ συνίσταται να περνάνε πάνω στην πλάκα.Δεν θα μπορούν να αλλαχτούν ποτέ.Επιτοίχια συνίσταται.

Υδραυλικές:

1.Η ύδρευση (εδράζεται επάνω στο δάπεδο)
2.Η αποχέτευση (διαπερνάει κάθετα τις πλάκες,αν πρέπει να είναι οριζόντια σε σημεία τότε πρέπει να εξασφαλίζονται οι ρύσεις για απορροή ακαθάρτων,βλ κανονισμό)
3.air condition σύστημα multi (όμοια με την ύδρευση)
4.Θέρμανση (όμοια με την ύδρευση.Στα σημεία τομής σκάβεται τοπικά η πλάκα για να περάσει η μία από τις 2 οδεύσεις κάτω από την άλλη.Ο λόγος:να μην χρειαστεί να σηκωθεί το πάτωμα)


Αυτά

----------

iovo

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί όχι τα καλώδια να είναι στο δάπεδο μέσα σε σπιράλ.
Δεν θα μπορούν να τραβηχτούν και να αντικατασταθούν;

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Σε βιβλία του Τσίπηρα περί βιοκλιματικής αρχιτεκτονικής προτείνεται αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Έγραψα δεν συνίσταται,όχι ότι απαγορεύεται.Εγώ δεν το προτιμώ για πολλούς λόγους,*ο κυριότερος των οποίων είναι ότι θέλω να τελειώνω τα ηλ/γικά ΠΡΙΝ τα πατώματα,*πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να γίνει αν οι οδεύσεις περνάνε στο πάτωμα.

edit:πόσοι από εσάς κάνετε δοκιμή πρεσσαρίσματος στις επιδαπέδιες οδεύσεις *πριν* το καδρονάρισμα-τσιμεντοκονίες? :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς να τελειώσεις τα ηλεκτρολογικά πριν τα πατώματα;
Γιατί δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό και στη μια και στην άλλη περίπτωση;

Όταν τα καλώδια όμως περνούν μέσα σε σπιράλ πάνω στο δάπεδο υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το δάπεδο θα είναι ξύλινο καρφωτό.
Τότε θα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί σωλήνες (σπιράλ) που θα τέμνουν τα καδρόνια. Γίνεται που γίνεται χαμός δίπλα στον συλλέκτη από σωλήνες θέρμανσης, φανταστείτε να έχεις και σωλήνες ηλεκτρολογικών.




> ...πόσοι από εσάς κάνετε δοκιμή πρεσσαρίσματος στις επιδαπέδιες οδεύσεις *πριν* το καδρονάρισμα-τσιμεντοκονίες?


Αυτό είναι "must"!

----------

iovo

----------


## ppetros

> edit:πόσοι από εσάς κάνετε δοκιμή πρεσσαρίσματος στις επιδαπέδιες οδεύσεις *πριν* το καδρονάρισμα-τσιμεντοκονίες?


ZAVI, με ποιόν τρόπο την κάνεις την δοκιμή?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Γιατί δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό και στη μια και στην άλλη περίπτωση;


Στην περίπτωση επιδαπέδιων *ηλ/κών* οδεύσεων εγώ δεν θα το έκανα.Από ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ περίπτωση τραυματισμού των καλωδίων των οδεύσεων.Γιατί να τα πληρώνω 2 φορές?

Επίσης:στην επιδαπέδια όδευση θα πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί η περίπτωση τομής των ηλ/κών οδεύσεων με τις οδεύσεις της θέρμανσης.Not good for the wire.....

Επειδή *ΞΕΡΩ*,οι μόνοι που τσιμεντάρουν σωστά τις οδεύσεις είναι οι υδραυλικοί.Τους έτυχε μια-δυο φορές κ έγιναν ρεζίλι ΟΛΟΙ τους κ από τότε είναι οι μόνοι που κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.

Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τσιμεντάρουν για τον π@#$%ο.Καθώς λοιπόν είμαστε σε ένα public forum με συναδέλφους που δεν γνωρίζουν καν τί είναι το πρεσάρισμα,εγώ δεν θα συνιστούσα σε ανθρώπους με άγνοια να περνάνε ηλ/κες οδεύσεις στο πάτωμα,διότι οι πατωματζήδες είναι οι Νο 3 κανίβαλοι στην κατάταξη των κανιβάλων (ακολουθούν μετά τους Νο1 Σοβατζήδες και τους Νο2 καλουπατζήδες).Ακόμα κ οι σιδεράδες είναι πιό πολιτισμένοι από τους πατωματζήδες,για να καταλάβετε δηλαδή τί σημαίνει ο όρος ΚΑΝΙΒΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ.

Αυτά

ppetros:δοκιμή πρεσαρίσματος είναι να ελέγξεις με πρέσα αέρος τις 2 εξόδους των οδεύσεων.Αν τα bars είναι ίδια στις 2 εξόδους,σημαίνει ότι η όδευση δεν έχει τραυματιστεί.Αν δεν είναι σημαίνει ότι έχεις τρύπα.Για να βρειςτην τρύπα,πας σε πρέσα νερού...... :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: .
Οπότε,για να καταλάβεις τί λέμε,σκέψου ένα δίκτυο σωληνώσεων επάνω στην πλάκα σκυροδέματος μιας οικοδομής,το οποίο δίκτυο είναι σκεπασμένο με τσιμέντο για να μην το ξεσκίσουν οι Νο 1 κανίβαλοι.Σκέψου να το έχουν τραυματίσει.Μετά εσύ περνάς πάτωμα.Που σημαίνει πληρώνεις τα υλικά,την εργασία,το ΙΚΑ κ ξαφνικά πάς να κάνεις τις δοκιμές των δικτύων κ αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι έχεις διαρροή σε *ΚΑΠΟΙΟ* σημείο under the brand new floor..........................Τότε θα είσαι ή δεν θα είσαι ο πιο looser άνθρωπος του κόσμου?........Εσύ πώς νομίζεις ότι διορθώνεται μία τέτοια περίπτωση?Ναι.........σωστά κατάλαβες............ :Γέλιο: *ΞΗΛΩΜΑ!!!!(στα ξύλινα ) ΚΑΙ ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΕΡ (στα πλακάκια)..............!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## noutsaki

απ' τα πιο σημαντικά το ζήτημα που έθεσες zavi. μου έχει τύχει στο γραφείο που δούλευα ξήλωμα ξύλινου πατώματος από διαρροή σωλήνων.ο υδραυλικός ορκιζόταν ότι έχει "πρεσσάρει" (αλλιώς στην γλώσσα των μαστόρων, ότι "είχε δώσει νερά").δεν το είχε κάνει. τα αποτελέσματα: πλήρης καταστροφή. ο υδραυλικός απαιτείται να έχει ελέγξει προσεκτικά και επιμελώς: σφίξιμο ρακόρ και πίεση όλων των σωληνώσεων του.

----------


## georgecv

Συμφωνώ με Zavi να συμπληρώσω ότι είναι κοινή πρακτική στην οικοδομή να μην έχουμε οριζόντιες οδεύσεις κάτω από τα 2,00 μ για λόγους ασφαλείας. Κάτω από τα 2,00 μ έχουμε μόνο κατακόρυφες οδεύσεις, εάν χρειαστεί να κατασκευαστεί οριζόντια όδευση στο πάτωμα τότε την βάζουμε μέσα σε σιδηροσωλήνα για να αποφύγουμε το τρύπημα.

----------


## ppetros

Zavi, προφανώς μιλάμε μόνο για θέρμανση και ύδρευση, έτσι? Πίνακας-συλλέκτης ύδρευσης ζεκτού-κρύου νερού μέσα στην κατοικία βάζεις? Αν ναι, όλα τα κομμάτια από τον πίνακα μέχρι τις απολήξεις κάθε παροχής δεν είναι μονοκόματος πλαστικός σωλήνας μέσα σε τουμπόραμα? Αρα οι μοναδικές συνδέσεις είναι: 1. η γενική παροχή στον πίνακα-συλλέκτη 2. οι παροχές ζεκτό-κρύο που φεύγουν από τον πίνακα 3. οι απολήξεις αυτών. Αρα όταν μιλάμε για διαρροή ή τραυματισμό σωλήνα δεν μπορεί να τραβήξεις τον σωλήνα από το τουμπόραμα και να τον αλλάξεις? (πλην έσχατης περίπτωση μπλόκου)? Το ίδιο με την θέρμανση. Ο πίνακας μπαίνει ή μέσα ή στο προθάλαμο της κατοικίας.


Υ.Σ.: μόλις τελειώσουν οι υδραυλικοί τσιμεντάρουν όλες τις οδεύσεις του πατώματος, για τους καννίβαλους Νο1.

----------

